# Ersatzteile für x control 210



## harry22 (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo 

Heute mal seit längerem eine Runde gefahren und irgendwas knarrt ! habe schon Tretlager und Kette alles neu also kanns nicht sein , sogar die Pedalen haben ich zerlegt und neu gefettet ! Hat aber heute wieder geknarrt als ich bergauf gefahren bin. 
Wollte jetzt die Lager vom Hinterbau neu machen und dabei habe ich an diesem schwarzen teil was ganz unten am Tretlager sitzt da ist mir die eine Schraube so wies aussieht das gewinde mit rausgegangen !! 
Jetzt dachte ich mir da bestelle ich einfach so ein Teil neu aber leider finde ich nichts im netz 
wo bitte bestellt ihr denn wenn ihr was braucht ?? 
am besten mit einem link 

vielen dank fürs antworten 
gruss harry


----------



## harry22 (29. Mai 2020)

hallo 
hier mal zwei fotos von dem teil 
habe bei papa midnight  angerufen wegen dem schwarzen teil er meinte da es schon älter ist würde ich keine ersatzteile mehr bekommen erst ab 2009 gäbe es teile da es aber 2006 ist würde ich nichts mehr bekommen !! 
kann man das irgendwie anders reparieren ?? 
will doch mein radel jetzt nicht wegschmeissen 
gruss harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samson (27. September 2020)

Hi,

Ich kann nur sagen... nie wieder ein Lapierre... die Ersatzteilversorgung ist Mist und der Support antwortet nicht mal - Hatte nen xControl 910


----------

